# epson c120 = epson d120 ?



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all,
i'm litle confused.i'm about to buy epson c120 ink bags and icc profile from conde, but i cant find the printer at my local suplier.there's only D120.is it the same model?will C120 icc profile work with D120? thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are you located? The numbers inside the US vary from outside, but there are corrosponding numbers for the models. Sometimes folks just check on the Epson site or call Epson for the corrosponding model number.


----------



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks Girlzndollz, i'm in lithuania,europe.I've tryed to check at epsons site, but there are no any information about it.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The D120 in Europe is the same as the C120 in US. Like the D88 series in Europe is the same as the C88 series in US.

I am not aware of a sublimation system for this unit. If anyone knows..please chime in. I am told one is in development but not on the market...as of last month.


----------

